# Co2 Atomiozers?



## hexbasher (Sep 11, 2010)

Today when I was buying my CO2 setup, the owner of the store told me to get an atomizer. They don't sell any kind of diffusers because its a Saltwater Specially shop and I was asking about putting one in my sump. He told me about atomizers that were inline to your pump return. He showed me a pic from a Google image search:










I ordered one off ebay (seemed to be the only place to get them from) for 17 bones.

Anyone have any luck with these? I don't like bubbles in my tank and I think this will perfect for my use.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

I think its the biggest waste of money. I built co2 reactor instead which worked much better. The one I built was called a cerges reactor and it works like a charm


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Atomizers are ok, but as ICM stated it's cheaper to pull a DIY.


----------



## gavinol (Aug 18, 2010)

Atomizers will clog up when using DIY mix. Get the Hagen and then for the contest pull it out. As I recall the unit measures around 3" wide and about 8" tall or so.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

You can get ceramic glass diffuser for near cheap less than $6 dollars on ebay. If you're worrying about the co2 gas not being able to diffuser much, while using the ceramic diffuser place a powerhead above the rising co2 gas. That way instead of co2 gas floating to the top in tiny bubble form, it goes into the inlet of a powerhead and shoots it all over the tank. I found this way to be very effective in my tanks.


----------



## hexbasher (Sep 11, 2010)

gavinol said:


> Atomizers will clog up when using DIY mix. Get the Hagen and then for the contest pull it out. As I recall the unit measures around 3" wide and about 8" tall or so.


i'm on pressurized CO2.....contest???what now?


----------



## hexbasher (Sep 11, 2010)

well, for some random reason the atomizer was shipped to my parents house, even though i havent lived there in 5 years and i know my paypal is up to date (guessing its in there as a second address or something) so i picked it up yesterday

the one i bought says its good for 16 to 22 mm hoses...my main return is 3/4" ID which is 19.05mm...no go...this atomizer is ment for a 5/8 hose...so a little silcone and some hose clamps and minimal swearing towards hong kong; i got the atomizer on my 3/4 hoses...somewhat pretty:










the threaded area where the clamps are i forced the hose over (and i goobed up the threads with silcone, and i put the hose clamps over where the barb would be


----------

